# Wanna see a fat guy smoke a pipe?



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, ok, the moment you've all been waiting for is finally here. Yes, you are correct. There haven't been near enough haughty idiots making pipe smoking videos. This is where I come in. So if you've been waiting all year long to see a fat guy smoke a pipe and ramble about nothing and say he's going to review a tobacco but never actually get to it.....Here's your chance! Nasty comments are welcome too btw.

KkYzNkXkQuo[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

The link didn't work for me. I'm dying to see a fat guy smoke a pipe! lol


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, if that doesn't embed. Here's the link. Cuz I KNOW everyone will want to see this.

YouTube - First w Epiphany


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice work for the first vid.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't watched the video yet. I just wanted to thank you for making me at least feel like I'm not the only guy that can't embed these friggen' videos. :smash: 

So, thank you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Good vid. 

What is it with pipers and facial hair? I feel like I'm on of the few with no beard, stash, or goat.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Good vid.
> 
> What is it with pipers and facial hair? I feel like I'm on of the few with no beard, stash, or goat.


I know right!

I'm with you here, no facial hair for me. But not by choice!

Anyways, nice video!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Is that an old golf bag in the background, with two badminton rackets and a sword in it? LOL!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Is that an old golf bag in the background, with two badminton rackets and a sword in it? LOL!


Uh, yeah...it's brutal where I play golf!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Uh, yeah...it's brutal where I play golf!


or maybe your golf game is brutal? :bounce::bounce:

mine is...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Here ya go Dave.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Warren. Now they have no excuse not to look! mwha-ha-ha


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Uh, yeah...it's brutal where I play golf!


That got you some ring. ROTFLMAO

I checked out the video, almost makes me want to try out pipe smoking. I will one day!

I actually saw the badminton rackets but did not notice the sword. Thats freakin awesome!


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Great video. I liked how you reviewed that blend. That pipe in the last portion is absolutely beautiful!:jaw:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Great to see the man behind the posts! Congrats on taking the plunge and making your first video. Nice video and great review. Can't wait to see the Puff pipe put into action. Love the sword. Keep the videos coming. I'm looking forward to seeing them.

To embed your videos here just add the following code with YOUTUBE spelled correctly (I had to misspell it so the text would appear here and not a blank video)

[YOUYUBE]videoidentifier[/YOUYUBE]

You can get the video indentifier here:










It's the text that follows the = sign when you click Share beneath your video.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats Dave! Love the Puff pipe!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice Dave!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Very Cool Video bro 

- Vin


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

all i gotta do is smoke in the mirror....


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks all. I really appreciate the comments and encouragement. I was surprised to see nearly 100 views today. Also a couple folks subscribed. Very cool and it's really encouraging.

John, thanks for the info. Seeing your videos actually made me take the plunge. I decided that I really liked seeing you and your pipes and figured other folks might like to see mine as well.

It's kind of how I became a DJ. I decided it was something I could do and just did it. Of course, I'm no longer on the radio. No money in it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Well, if that doesn't embed. Here's the link. Cuz I KNOW everyone will want to see this.
> 
> YouTube - First w Epiphany


Nice video thanks!



ultramag said:


> I haven't watched the video yet. I just wanted to thank you for making me at least feel like I'm not the only guy that can't embed these friggen' videos. :smash:
> 
> So, thank you!!! :biggrin:


I can't figure how you embed them either i just post the link!:frusty:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Great to see the man behind the posts! Congrats on taking the plunge and making your first video. Nice video and great review. Can't wait to see the Puff pipe put into action. Love the sword. Keep the videos coming. I'm looking forward to seeing them.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the info!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

OK, gonna try it. Did a quick review of Pasha's Dream. Great stuff! Thanks mbearer for the nice sample. I'll be buying this stuff!






HA! It worked. Thanks again John!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to help, Dave. 

Another nice video BTW. I'd be interested in seeing another video on your restoration efforts to bring back the grain on the bully. Keep posting. It's obvious you've got a good take on things pipe related and have much to offer.

What is that painting in the background? I like it. Reminds me of something from the Hudson River School of which I'm a big fan.

I'd also like to see a video on your swords, as I've alway been interested in collecting them but don't really know where to start. All I have at the moment is a prop sword of Glamdring from the LOTR movies, but I'd like to get some real, not prop, swords in the future.

Also, I think you should make a new thread for each of your videos. I think people who'd like to see them will miss them if they've already viewed this thread, and for some reason we can't seem to get that many Puffers to make accounts on YouTube so they don't get the YouTube subscription notifications when you post a new video.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement and help again John. I didn't want to inundate folks with too many videos right off the bat. I had a little bit of time on my hands with the holidays so I did 3 fairly quickly.

The sword in the background is a real sword but it's not been sharpened and I'm fairly certain it's a "cookie cutter" type. I had an old loveseat that I was getting rid of and decided to "play" with the sword. It did quite a number on it. Loosened the crossbar a little but it's still "usable." I really have very little data on any of my swords but they're nice to have around.

As for the restoration...may be a little boring for a video. My plan is to take a Magic Eraser and work it over for a while. But what I'll do is take a minute or so at different times throughout the scrubbing to show progress. You're the second person who's asked to see the restoration.

I've got another pipe I got off of fleabay that has a broken stem. Need to get another stem for it and I'll show the bending of the stem and all that.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I actually keep a few machetes around, they're lots of fun. I use a 12" Tramontina as a chef's knife. If you're interested I can point you in the right direction. Not exactly LOTR stuff, but very practical tools that have waged many a war in the third world and have a number of uses in landscaping and camping settings.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I actually keep a few machetes around, they're lots of fun. I use a 12" Tramontina as a chef's knife. If you're interested I can point you in the right direction. Not exactly LOTR stuff, but very practical tools that have waged many a war in the third world and have a number of uses in landscaping and camping settings.


Andrew, I'd be interested in any info you'd like to send. Thanks!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

owaindav said:


> As for the restoration...may be a little boring for a video. My plan is to take a Magic Eraser and work it over for a while. But what I'll do is take a minute or so at different times throughout the scrubbing to show progress. You're the second person who's asked to see the restoration.
> 
> I've got another pipe I got off of fleabay that has a broken stem. Need to get another stem for it and I'll show the bending of the stem and all that.


Looking forward to the video!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

OK, apologies for the thread jack! :lol:

Here is the best machete dealer I have found: The Best Place to Buy Machetes Online! They also have a ton of informative pages on machete types, uses, and maintenance.

There are a ton of different designs, the most iconic or quintessential being what is called a "latin" machete. Some of the designs such as a bolo or golok have more weight concentrated towards the head, which gives it a little more bite than a "balanced" design of the same length, but gives it a heavier feel. If you do some reading around the site you'll find that some designs are particular to certain regions or countries.

As far as brands, the "rolls royces" are probably Condor and Martindale. Good bargain brands are Imacasa (which are actually the same company as Condor, it's just that condors come razor sharp) and Tramontina. Both of those brands though will require work with a mil file to get to razor sharpness - what you are paying for with the more expensive ones is the hand finished edges and the sheath as applicable.

If you use a machete regularly in the yard or camping it will require regular sharpening. Most use high carbon spring steel which will ding and dull on hard wood knots/rocks/zombie necks but sharpen back up very easily. Also worth noting that Ontario machetes are very popular and the US Army issue machete.

As far as a good starter machete, I would recommend a 12-18" latin style, or a 12-14" or so bolo. A golok could also be cool. I hear the sheaths that condors come with are OK, but generally speaking machete sheaths are "afterthoughts."

I would look to condor for a latin or bolo, imacasa or tramontina if you want to put in a little sharpening work when you get it. Have a look at all the imacasa ones, they have some very cool looking shapes!

The Martindale Golok has a bit of history to it as it was the standard of what British troops would have brought to to the jungles in India, SE Asia, Africa, etc. Martindale 13 Inch Crocodile Golok 2 with Hardwood Handle With Black Nylon Belt Sheath

Here's a cool looking golok: Condor 14 Inch Golok Machete, High-Carbon, with Walnut Handle

And this looks neat: Condor 17 Inch High-Carbon Parang Machete

Good read: Machete - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Also there are a number of youtube videos on machete use.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

owaindav said:


> OK, gonna try it. Did a quick review of Pasha's Dream. Great stuff! Thanks mbearer for the nice sample. I'll be buying this stuff!


Hey Dave, another great video man and I am glad you are liking the Pasha's Dream. I will be ordering more of it as well on my next big C&D buy.I decided to sample that one on a whim and I am glad I did. C&D has so many great blends and I have barely scratched the surface on them.

Keep em coming 
Mike


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

LMAO! Andrew's a Thread Jacker! :fencing:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Another good review. I agree, you need to make new threads for new vids. If I hadn't been bored and just looking over threads I had already read, I would have missed this one.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Andrew,

Thanks for the info on the machetes. That British Colonial Martindale Golok model appeals to the historian in me. Me thinks I might just have to get me one!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Great videos! I love being able to put faces and voices to screen names. Keep up the good work Dave (and John and everyone else that's doing it)!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice Videos! I look forward to watching more. I'm glad your a Penguins fan also!


----------

